# Holographic storage, phase-change memory coming soon



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Holographic storage, phase-change memory coming soon.

*A panel at last week's Emerging Tech conference tackled the future of storage, with representatives of two companies describing the technology they hoped to see replace flash RAM, while a third described the impending arrival of holographic disks.*

-- Tom


----------

